# Can't install previous version of Flash



## Michael5188 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey there! I need to install a previous version of Flash, 9.47 to be exact. Yet everytime I try to install it Adobe pops up a window saying it won't allow me because the version is outdated. How do I bypass this and simply install the previous version. (Very frustrated it won't just let me install it)












Thank you for any help.


----------



## Dartz (Feb 2, 2009)

Uninstall Flash Player completely by downloading the Uninstaller from Adobe website and then check this link to download the appropriate version of Flash Player(9/10) and install it. Just search through the adobe website if you want a specific version number.

~ Dartz


----------

